# fly tying class at bass pro shop



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

me and my brother (skinnywater) are going to the class on this tuesday. they have intermediate one on the next tuesday will probably go too. just wondering if anybody else is going.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I went a few years ago, it was a fun & informative class. 

Linda


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet. i can tie a clouser minnow but would like to learn more. my brother is just getting into fly fishing.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

flynurse which bass pro shop is it, Destin or Spanish Fort,and what time?

Charles Pensacola


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

it is in spanish fort i believe at 6 till 9. i'm not that sure about the start time. might be 7.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Spanish Fort BPS Tuesday the 23rd 7pm to 9pm


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like it will be a good class. I pretty much learned how to tie all of my flies from youtube. I've actually learned a lot from there.I wouldn't mind attendinga class in the future though.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been watching the YouTube tutorials also. Hopefully with a little hands on instruction, I can decide if I'd like to take it up and what kind of equipment I'd like to have ($$$)


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Here they are, the first flies I've ever tied. Plan on going to the intermediate class next week.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

One good way to learn hands on flytying is joining a local flyfishing club...Its great fun, camaraderie, and you also learn rodbuilding, flycasting,etc...Most Flyclubs tie monthly. I watch You Tube and have learned quite a bit...There is a flytyer on Youtube name: *Davie McPhail* and he is awesome...Do a Search for him on youtube and he has about 20 flies on there including freshwater and saltwater...He lives in Scotland and comes over to the states doing the "internation Flyting Symposium" in then N.E....Pensacola has a Flyfishing club and a website. If you want the webaddress let me know...


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

please post the web addresss. i went toa meeting 4 yrs ago and have not gone again, but been meaning too. can't remember when the meetings are.


----------

